# Identifying real cars for Tyco F1/Indy Cars



## hifisapi

It seems that a lot of Tycos F1/Indy slot cars are actually modeled on real cars. For example the 1982 Dark Blue STP #40 car was based on Mario Andretti's 1981 Indy 500 car. Has anyone ever tried making a list compilation of what the real cars were for all the tyco F1/Indy slot cars? Im talking real year/driver/racing circuit for each slot car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yes, somwhere. 



I'll find it when I get back to the house.


----------



## Super G Man

I think most of them are. I'm pretty sure the list below is correct

Budweiser-Bobby Rahal
Kraco-Michael Andretti
Texaco Star-Tom Sneva
Dominoes- Al Unser Jr.
Pennzoil Chapparal version #4 is Bobby Unser I believe, other versions are Rick Mears cars 
Leyton House was a real F1 car
Camel Lotus was a real car


----------



## hifisapi

Super G Man said:


> I think most of them are. I'm pretty sure the list below is correct
> 
> Budweiser-Bobby Rahal
> Kraco-Michael Andretti
> Texaco Star-Tom Sneva
> Dominoes- Al Unser Jr.
> Pennzoil Chapparal version #4 is Bobby Unser I believe, other versions are Rick Mears cars
> Leyton House was a real F1 car
> Camel Lotus was a real car


Kmart is nigel mansell
light blue Stp#20 is Gordon johncock
first yellow chaparral is rick mears
Valvoline is al unser jr
there are many more unknown to me


----------



## hifisapi

hifisapi said:


> Kmart is nigel mansell
> light blue Stp#20 is Gordon johncock
> first yellow chaparral is rick mears
> Valvoline is al unser jr
> there are many more unknown to me


I forgot motta Marlboro is Mario Andrettis F1 ride

anyone know of any of the rest?


----------



## 280A

Hi Hifisapi / Hi all, 

Nice thread ! I can add two ; 

TYCO item 8964T (released 1992) = Mc Laren Honda MP4/4 # 11 from 1988 F1 season, driven by Alain Prost.

TYCO item 37152 (released 1999) = Williams Renault FW17 from the 1995 F1 season (notable for being the first Williams car to race with a raised nose). It was driven by Damon Hill and David Coulthard. 

(I have both cars in mint/ never used condition).

Kind regards,
Marco


----------



## hifisapi

280A said:


> Hi Hifisapi / Hi all,
> 
> Nice thread ! I can add two ;
> 
> TYCO item 8964T (released 1992) = Mc Laren Honda MP4/4 # 11 from 1988 F1 season, driven by Alain Prost.
> 
> TYCO item 37152 (released 1999) = Williams Renault FW17 from the 1995 F1 season (notable for being the first Williams car to race with a raised nose). It was driven by Damon Hill and David Coulthard.
> 
> (I have both cars in mint/ never used condition).
> 
> Kind regards,
> Marco


Didn't the real Alain Prost car have Marlboro as the main sponsor, or is Shell correct?


----------



## 280A

Hi Hifisapi,

Here's two photos that my friend David B. took of Aryton Senna's MP4/4 #12 when it was on display at Wellington's New Zealand Te Papa National Museum in August 2009. As you can see no Marlboro on it.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## Super G Man

I went back and looked some up because I was mistaken on some of the drivers. The yellow #4 Chaparral is Johnny Rutherford 1980 Indy winning car, #5 yellow is Rick Mears, Dominoes car was driven by Arie Luyendyck not Al Unser Jr. Al Unser Jr is the Valvoline car. I think the Cabin and the pink and white car with Japanese script of the side were Formula 5000 cars. The Target car is Ganassi Indy car. Bitten Heroes is the Benson and Hedges Jordan F1.


----------



## 280A

About the Marlboro advertising on the 1988 Honda MP4/4: The car race with and whitout that, as the anti-smoking legislation already began to tighten in some parts of the world. (Although the negotiating skills of Bernie Ecclestone were such that F1 achieved some exemptions from the rules).

And even unbranded the color scheme of the Mc Laren Honda MP4/4 was clearly recognizable Marlboro. Here are two Senna MP4/4 pictures taken in 1988 with and whitout Marlboro.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Yellow Chaparral is actually Johnny Rutherford, and is a very good replica.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, let's start from the beginning, or at least one of the first.

*Tyco Ferrari 312T4 "Hammerhead"*










#12 Driven by Gilles Villeneuve 
Formula 1 1979-1981









There was also a Tyco #27 T4

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_312T4#312T4


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tyco Ligier JS11*










Driven by Jacques Laffite 
Formula 1 1979-1980










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligier_JS11


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tyco Renault RE10/RS20*










#15 driven by Jean-Pierre Jabouille/ Alain Prost
Formula 1 1979-1980










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_RS10


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Tyco Alfa Romeo 179 "Motta"*


















Driven by Mario Andretti
(This was the car that made Mario quit Formula 1)
Formula 1 1979-1982


















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfa_Romeo_179


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great stuff Rich - really shows how committed Tyco was to producing replicas in the days before big "licensing fees" sucked the cash out of the hobby manufacturers.


----------



## 280A

Hi Rich, 
Thanks for sharing those fantatstic photos !! :thumbsup:
Please show us more.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## [email protected]

Man does that bring back good memories. Miss seeing the cars at the Milwaukee mile.


----------



## hifisapi

NTxSlotCars said:


> *Tyco Renault RE10/RS20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #15 driven by Jean-Pierre Jabouille/ Alain Prost
> Formula 1 1979-1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_RS10


Anyone know if the Tyco rare blacktail Renault was based on a real F1 Car or not?


----------



## SplitPoster

Thanks for bumping this thread, hope Rich or somebody will continue to add to it! Good Stuff!!!!!


----------

